# lethargy, how do you combat it



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

what do you guys do to combat lethargy? I take a mens energy vitamin from source naturals, and drink a lot more coffee but find it extremely hard to wake up in the morning and get motivated


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 20, 2016)

I hate being lethargic, I don't know why it happens. What I do is pretty much the same as you, vitamin and coffee. Hell yeah, I don't want to do shit when I feel like that. I've actually took a few days off befor. Nothing really works. I've almost passed out at the wheel before, ain't no fun! Good luck my brotha

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 20, 2016)

I find that when ever Im dragging ass, I haven't been drinking enough water.  Try a water bender


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> I find that when ever Im dragging ass, I haven't been drinking enough water.  Try a water bender


I definately dont drink enough water, but my water intake is higher now than I ever drank. I think I'm drinking about 1/2 my recommended water intake.
dumb question here, I'm guessing beer and coffee dont count as water? even tho they have water in them


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 20, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I definately dont drink enough water, but my water intake is higher now than I ever drank. I think I'm drinking about 1/2 my recommended water intake.
> dumb question here, I'm guessing beer and coffee dont count as water? even tho they have water in them


That's a good questin. I'm thinking yes. Expecially coffee, seeing how it is 98% water


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> That's a good questin. I'm thinking yes. Expecially coffee, seeing how it is 98% water


considering that coffee and beer dehydrate you I'm guessing no, but is there a factor to how much I should drink to counter that. I drink about 6-10 cups a day in fluid ounces, but its about 4-6 actual mugs


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

Seattlesbest, do you drink seattles best brand of coffee


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 20, 2016)

Although caffeine itself can cause dehydration, the additional water in coffee and tea helps outset the mild diuretic effect of caffeine. In fact, your daily coffee habit can actually be added to your overall hydration budget.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 20, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> Seattlesbest, do you drink seattles best brand of coffee


Hahaha, never had a cup my man!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

well I kept track of my water intake today, I had about 6 cups of coffee, 1 12oz bottle of water and 1 12oz bottle of mountain dew. I'm definately not drinking enough water


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 20, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> well I kept track of my water intake today, I had about 6 cups of coffee, 1 12oz bottle of water and 1 12oz bottle of mountain dew. I'm definately not drinking enough water


Hell no your not, lol. Just go buy a gallon jug of water. Try to drink the whole thing everyday. 1 12oz bottle of water, hahaha.


----------



## Riles (Jan 20, 2016)

lethargy sucks and I haven't been able to beat it yet but my recovery is better with a gallon of water or more per day


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 21, 2016)

I agree with everyone's points. I agree on the hydration even though I suck at getting my h2o in, it does help when I do. Also ECA stacks, kratom (maeng da and green indo specifically), coffee, and sometimes I just go outside regardless of the weather and go for a walk with my dog, get some fresh air, this sometimes is the best of all the above for me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2016)

Water is the culprit normally


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2016)

O..and caffeine withdrawal


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2016)

Try fasting for a day


----------



## daucous (Jan 22, 2016)

What about a good pre workout if blood pressures not an issue

-----


----------

